

Majority of US fast food workers require public assistance, study finds - anigbrowl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/15/usa-fastfood-wages-idUSL1N0I51MA20131015

======
transfire
"EPI also warned that workers would be worse-off if wages went up because
employers would "replace employees with less-costly automated alternatives."

Employers are now making neo-luddite threats to their employees? Are you
kidding me!? We have everything so turned upside down in this country.

